

What Is CRISPR/Cas9 and Why Is It Suddenly Everywhere? - bemmu
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-is-crisprcas9-and-why-is-it-suddenly-everywhere

======
bemmu
Just listened to the Radiolab episode on this and was like "we can do what
now?", so thought I'd share.

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/antibodies-
part-1-crispr/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/antibodies-part-1-crispr/)

